# CASUARINAS



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gusta que hayas puesto más fotos de esta zona, lúcuma. Me sorprende lo lindo que pueden ser algunos rincones limeños :cheers:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Esta casa es de una amiga! jaja









En fin, Casuarinas es muy bonita. Aunque no hay vida de barrio, como que casi nadie conoce a sus vecinos, muy pocos salen a caminar ni tampoco hay niños jugando en las calles (es que también las casas tiene jardines enormes) yo que vivo en Villa que es como balneario que casi todo el mundo se conoce y entras a la casa de tus amigos y vecinos a cada rato, hay gente en la calle caminando, hablando, escuchando música, fumando, etc. Te la pasas de casa en casa, o en el club, la palya, el colegio, la bodega, la pizzeria, pero bueno Casuarinas es muy bonito de todas formas.

Excelentes tomas Lucuma.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

REGIAS TUS FOTOS ME ENCANTARON MUCHO GRACIAS X DARNOS SIEMPRE LO MEJOR DE TU REPERTORIO.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

nekun20 said:


> wow pareciera que lima estuviera conformada por muchas miniciudades distintas... es muy linda causarinas... lima como siempre sorprendiendo.
> 
> buen trabajo lucuma!
> 
> pd: esto deberia ser mostrado en el foro internacional tb


. De acuerdo, algo nuevo y bonito, a ver Vanesita si te animas..


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Esta casa es de una amiga! jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eso! A muchas personas no les gusta, a mí me encanta salir y conversar con mis vecinos, ir al parque a jugar y todo eso...


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Esta casa es de una amiga! jaja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre cuando vienen amigos de Lima escucho Villa, que un rave en Villa que fiesta en Villa.. mmmm y nose donde queda Villa, es una playa del Sur o que?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Que barrio tan lindo


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Jaimito said:


> Siempre cuando vienen amigos de Lima escucho Villa, que un rave en Villa que fiesta en Villa.. mmmm y nose donde queda Villa, es una playa del Sur o que?


jajaja, es que en Villa hacen un montón de raves, osea las afueras. Quicksilver, Billabong, Rip Curl y Roxy también siempre hacen sus tonos cerca a villa. En Halloween siempre hay tonos del cultural, y también están los luaus del club Villa. Algunso tonos de la Pacífico también son por Villa, en San Agustín por el peaje.

Bueno Villa queda en el Km. 20 de la Panamericana Sur, entre unos pantános, unas fábricas, unas playas, el mar, las olas, el sunset, el morro y unas barriadas jajaja.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*Lucuma*

Amiga Lucuma se que eres una amante de las fotos de Lima , tambien se que tienes dotes de fotografa tus fotos son sencillamente espectacularas , yo hize un treahm de San Luis en avanzada las fotos son de baja resolucion y algunas son mias que tengo en mi CPU, aver si te das un paseo por el distrito de San Luis , el distrito de los parques.  ...

*Pd:* si te animas a visitar mi distrito, te recomendaria que te vayas a la zona de cachuache, urb tupac amaru , urb javier prado, av canada , av rosa toro , o si no a la av del aire donde esta el hotel sudamericano y el condomio super moderno del aire. aprovecha que estamos de aniversario 25-26 de mayo hay corso y las paredes estan coloridas todo un show aver si te das una vuelta por aqui Lucuma.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Wau buenas fotos las que has seguido agregando Lucuma :banana: estan bravazas  aunk el thred esta medio pesadito :tongue3:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bravazas las fotos.

Lúcuma debe aprobar que su thread vaya a ciudades.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Este thread tiene q ir a ciudades  buenas fotos Lúcuma, q lindo las Casuarinas :cheers:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

gracias a todos!! , Sebvill me encantó la descripción de tu barrio, y sí, las casas en Casuarinas tienen jardines enormes, y no me gusta cuando no hay una bodega a la vuelta:lol: , Navegador, trataré :yes:, Vane, eso ni se pregunta ps, sabes q yo siempre apruebo kay: yo no lo hago xq estoy saliendo, es cumpleaños de mi papá :banana:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Cerro!!!! ay fo.
En fin, zona muy bonita, tranquila, verde y con excelente vista panorámica; no en vano una de las mejores de la ciudad; A las personas que viven alli nunca le dará jaquecas (por la bulla en otros sitios), y seguro que a ellos nunca nadie les recuerda despectivamente que viven en un cerro. Qué lindo.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

*AVER QUE LES PARECE?*

Bueno reuni las fotos de Lucuma que por cierto la considero una artista, deberias de trabajar para un periodico o revista tienes dotes de buena profesional.

El resultado de la union me salio esto, que tal banner ??


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve muy chusco ese banner, sobretodo por las letras. sorry.


----------



## allui2006 (Jul 20, 2007)

del


----------

